# Will OS X 10.1 connect to an IPX network?



## Piet Keizer (Jul 18, 2001)

I don't understand the networking between OS X 10.1 and Windows part. I never heard of SMB or Dave. I only know about Windows doing TCP/IP or IPX networks. I assume it would be possible to connect to Windows using TCP/IP but I'm wondering about the rest.

Anyone please tell me.


----------



## foo (Jul 18, 2001)

Dave should cover IPX, it did in the previous OS versions.

But why would you require IPX? You running legacy stuff? OS X should cover most of your networking needs - Until dave was released, I used ftp between all the different stations, wasn't ideal, but good enough.

I will give you some more info on Dave when I have had time to play with it, probably on the weekend.


----------



## Piet Keizer (Jul 20, 2001)

The reason I asked, is that I work as a free lancer. I hope one day to be able to hook up an iMac to any Windows network as easily as possible, for printing and file sharing. I know nothing about the way it works and I'd like to have as little problems with help desks and system engineers as possible. And I usually see IPX networks around me.

One more question: is it true that OS X 10.1 is going to offer this functionality intrinsically? It seems so, reading Apple's writings  about OS X, but I never litterally read the word IPX.

Thanks for your answer thus far!


----------



## foo (Jul 20, 2001)

OS X 1 has samba built it, so you will be able to connect to windows network services. I wouldn't worry about it, there will be no problems and Dave is simple to configure if there are.


----------



## pyxy (Jul 20, 2001)

spoke to apple guys at mw. they aren't sure about novell's ipx/sap network. smb will/should make 10.1 play nice with windows. 
ipx - novell is all client/server based software. don't know if novell is releasing a version or if there's a gpl/gnu port out for anything yet. 
ipx/sap are entirely different routing protocols from tcp/ip. so you can be one and not the other.


----------



## marks (Jul 22, 2001)

there is a Novell client for the Mac OS 7.x up
check this:
http://www.nwconnection.com/2000_02/mac20/
so you *should* be able to install such a thing on os X under legacy os 9.x.

Most places have Novell running on both TCP/IP and IPX. 

The IPX protocol is fairly straight forward, so, if there were people wanting it, it could be written for OS X. You might want to check out Linux sites to see if the code exists already.


----------

